# Polish Bunny in Fairbanks, AK



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 27, 2013)

Meet my sweet little foster bunny! This itty bitty chocolate Polish boy has a pretty sad story. He's approximately 4 years old, and through no fault of his own, has had at least 4 homes during his life and finally ended up in the animal shelter, which we pulled him from. He is an amazing little guy- about 2 lbs, healthy, friendly, seeks affection, active, outgoing, litter box trained, and the CUTEST rabbit you've ever seen- and he deserves to be adopted by a wonderful owner that will actually commit to him and treasure him as part of their family for the rest of his life!

Here are a few pictures of the little darling. If you can imagine, he's 100 times cuter in person!






















If you are in or near Fairbanks, Alaska, and are looking for an awesome little bunny companion, please contact me!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 27, 2013)

I remember his story! How has he been doing? I sure hope he finds the forever home he deserves....he is a darling


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 28, 2013)

If you could mail him like Wendell, we'd take him for sure, he's such a cute little guy.


----------



## Kipcha (Jan 28, 2013)

He looks exactly like a little brown version of our newest rescue bun Pippin.

I remember reading his story and being so thankful you guys could take him. Hopefully he finds a fantastic home.


----------



## Fawns Rabbitree (Jan 28, 2013)

I saw your post today (1/28/13) and thought I should tell you about the bunny you have fostered. First, I am glad you have him but sad he's not with the previous people and upset about how much he has been thru since he left my possession. I bought him back in 2009 from April Wright his breeder. He was born in March of that year if i recall. His pedigreed name is April's Czech I called him "Check" he was then also called "Franklin" (next owner), so Howard fits just as well. His daddy's name is April's Zax and his momma's name is Amber's Pansy. I do still have his pedigree if you'd like to pass it along to whomever takes him home. He is a Polish rabbit and has been to shows. He showed well for me as he was one of my breeding bucks. His issue for me tho was that he has low shoulders and throws low shouldered kits. This is why I sold him to a fellow breeder in 2010-2011 who was just starting out in the Polish show world. He then went to another breeder and I lost track of him then. If I understand your math of "previous" owners I would up the to total to at least 7 previous owners sadly in the last 2 years. Since your in Fairbanks get a hold of the Interior Rabbit & Cavy Club (http://interiorrabbitcavyclub.webs.com/) as they should be able to help you with finding him a permanent home. I will put out the word as well. And if you get into a situation that you need to find him a suitable foster home besides your own I will be happy to house him with the rest of my rabbitry until he finds his place.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jan 28, 2013)

^^^ wow!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 28, 2013)

Fawns Rabbitree, WOW, thanks for all that info! I knew he was purebred because of his tattoo. Do you know for sure when he was born, you think about March 2009? Oh gosh, 7 owners, that's just beyond the pale. My poor, darling little Howie  I am in absolutely no rush to send him along to another foster home, thank you so much for the offer though! We love him a lot. He's been with us for almost 3 weeks now and I really dragged my feet on even making a "rescue me" thread for him (or a Craigslist ad, which I just made yesterday too) because in my heart, I don't want him to go away and he will get all the love, care, and attention he needs here. My husband was surprised I made a thread at all, but I thought I should at least make a token effort to find him a home before deciding to keep him forever. We figured we would only let him go if we find the perfect home for him. I will definitely contact the Interior Rabbit and Cavy Club but want him to stay here until he finds a home and also have final say on where he goes.

Also, how in the world did you happen to find this thread the very day it was made? How cool!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 28, 2013)

Okay, Howard is not going ANYWHERE and is no longer a foster bunny! His forever home is with us  My husband just got home from work and I read the post from Fawn's Rabbitree aloud. Without missing a beat, he announced that Howard is OURS! Chances were good that he was going to stay with us anyway- we fell in love with him right away and wanted to keep him- but after learning more... how can we send him along to another place? He will get everything he needs and wants from us. Love, good care, attention, play time, snuggles, adoration, toys, and be a treasured family member.


----------



## JBun (Jan 28, 2013)

Yay!!! I was hoping he would stay so we would get to hear more about Howards adventures and cuteness


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 31, 2013)

:great:


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 1, 2013)

How wonderful you´ve found out about his start in life, he´s almost royalty. I am so glad that you decided to keep him as I´ve loved hearing about him since you fostered.....I love a happy ending:jumpforjoy:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 1, 2013)

Would have loved to adopt him, but oh so glad he has a permanent home now. :jumpforjoy:


----------



## agnesthelion (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow. 7 previous homes!!! yay for shiloh to finally give him a forever home!!!


----------

